# Interior Glass cleaner



## Ziggytt (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi have been using Autoglym glass cleaner for the past few years and even though it is good, get fed up with leaving blue marks on the rubber seals, just wondered what you recommend for interior cleaning of the windscreen and rear screen, 
I use rainX on the outside of the rear screen just as a protector, also what cloths etc you use to get to those hard to reach places...
Also need to buy an interior plastic cleaner and am thinking of going for the Dodo juice range, any thoughts

many thanks in advance


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I use Meguires glass cleaner and have done for years For the plastics I just use a damp cloth and now and again a shot of Mr Shean


----------



## Ziggytt (Sep 9, 2009)

Cheers for that I'll look it up and order some from the web. Find the inside front window difficult to clean with the Autoglym as it's difficult to see and always tend to leave smears behind, only to see them when I'm driving..


----------



## blueboy (Sep 6, 2010)

I,ve been using muc off glass cleaner for quite a while and it doesn,t seem to leave any smears.For the interior plastics I bought some audi plastic cleaner spray and as much as it pains me to say it really does do a good job


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

I just use cheapo household windowlene! Always have and it does the job just fine ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I use warm water plus a splash of ammonia, perfect for removing the grease that always appears on windows. Wipe till clean. Then before dry I buff with a newspaper till dry. Cheap and very effective. On the rear window with its heater, I buff gently with a microfiber towel.


----------

